# Fritzbox WLAN 3170 Verbindungs-/ DNS-Problem



## WiZdooM (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin schon seit längerem unter der Woche in einem Hotel untergebracht. Die Wirtsleute betreiben eine Fritzbox WLAN 3170, haben ihr WLAN gesichert und ändern jede Woche die Schlüssel. Jetzt ist mir aber schon mehrfach folgendes Problem aufgefallen:
Von Zeit zu Zeit scheint der Router einfach "auszusteigen" und sämtliche Webseitenaufrufe werden auf die Anmeldeseite der Fritzbox geleitet. Ist für mich dahingehend nachvollziehbar, da die Fritzbox in diesem Fall auch als primärer DNS-Server fungiert. Manchmal fängt sie sich und fragt die übergeordnete Instanz zur Namensauflösung (TCom DNS), aber meistens hilft nur ein Hardreset, bei dem es ~10 Minuten dauert, bis die Fritzbox wieder ihren ordnungsgemäßen Dienst verrichtet und alle Adressanfragen weitergibt und man wieder vernünftig surfen kann..
Mir ist das in den 6 Jahren in denen ich WLAN-/LAN-DSL-/Kabel-Router von Netgear, DLINK, Cisco und Linksys verwende noch nie vorgekommen, dass ein Routing nicht sauber funktioniert.

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist das ein (DNS-)Problem der Fritzbox oder ist die Ursache eine Ebene höher beim rosa "T" zu suchen ?

Edit: Laut Auskunft der Wirtsleute, ist das aber _NUR_ beim einklinken via WLAN so. Von einem Bekannten hab ich mir sagen lassen, er kennt das Phänomen nur wenn die Internetverbindung nicht geht und weder eine Seite über LAN noch über WLAN erreicht wird. Ich hab leider kein LAN-Kabel zur Hand, sodaß ich das "mal schnell" testen kann. Mach ich mal nächste Woche. Aber so wie ich das auf den ersten Blick sehe sieht das "Netzwerk" wie folgt aus:
- Router/AP + Modem im Erdgeschoss,
- 2 Fritz-Repeater im 1. OG
- ein Router/AP im 2. OG.
Es besteht eine RJ45-Verbindung zwischen den beiden Routern/APs.

Just in diesem Augenblick tritt das Phänomen wieder auf: Ich bin mit meinem Privatnotebook seit gestern Abend an dem AP im 2. OG angemeldet. Was etwa 15-30 Minuten nach dem harten Reset gedauert hat (und das ich mittlerweile nicht als "Lösung" ansehe). Eben gerade hab ich noch mein Dienstnotebook angeworfen und wollte mich ebenfalls am AP anmelden und bekomme wieder die "Willkommen bei Fritzbox"-Seite mit dem Kennwort-Feld.

Ich vermute nun dass wohl an der WLAN-Konfiguration irgendwas nicht richtig ist...

Edit 2: Nach gut 30 Minuten hat nun auch das Dienstnotebook den Zugang ins Internet....


----------



## Loveboat (10. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Du erhälst im Regelfall die Webseite der T-COM sobald die von Dir gewünschte Seite nicht auflösbar ist. Früher hat man einfach nichts angezeigt bekommen, heute leiten die Provider bei einer falschen DNS-Anfrage eine andere Antwort zurück um den Nutzer mehr Informationen (gewünschte oder ungewünschte) zukommen zu lassen.

Solltest du wieder das Problem habe, so prüfe doch mal ob Du
a) den Router via IP-Adresse anpingen kannst
b) einen Host im Internet (z.B. sehr zuverlässig ein DNS-Server con ARCOR mit der IP 145.253.2.11) anpingen kannst
c) eine Webseite (z.b. http://www.arcor.de) via DNS anpingen kannst.

Manchmal hat auch der Browser ein Problem, aber damit kannst Du prüfen ob Du allgemein auf ICMP-ebene eine Verbindung herstellen kannst.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## WiZdooM (16. Juni 2010)

Moin Loveboat,

Das mit der TCOM webseite kenne ich ja. Hier ist  nur so, dass eben oben die korrekte HTTP-Adresse steht, jedoch der  "Inhalt" die Loginseite der Fritzbox ist.
Daraus schließe ich dass  das Teil generell ein DNS-Problem hat.

a) Der Router ist  anpingbar, WLAN Verbindung ist aktiv.
b) ein Host ist über die IP nicht anpingbar -> AW von der Fritzbox: Zielnetz nicht erreichbar.
c) Webadresse ist nicht anpingbar -> Ping geht nur zum Gateway.

Ein Browserproblem habe ich schon länger ausgeschlossen, da der Fehler bei allen Browsern auftritt (sogar beim Lynx ).


----------

